# gun pics



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Post a picture of your gun that you use for coyote hunting.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Winchester Model 70, 243, 3-9x40 Simmons


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

gun for night hunting-Marlin 22mag,4X tasco scope









Day calling gun-remington model 700 6mm, 3-9 tasco scope


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

223 Weatherby Vanguard
4.5-14 x 42 Scheels Scope


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

DPMS .223 24' Bull topped with NF NXS 5.5-22x56mm


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib get some camo form on that barrel thats a shiny one.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> nosib get some camo form on that barrel thats a shiny one.


Not to mention the rest of it. Big "black" things generally dont blend in to well.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i am intending on getting some form fit... leave me alone  lol going to sportsmans on fri (hopefuly they are open) i will have that thing up and runnin. got 100$ for xmas to spend so i am going to get some fit form and better camo.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


black things blend in very well at night :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Fallguy said:
> ...


Not in a full moon on snow they dont. They stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

well what would you recomend a white or matte color. i am going to buy Duracoat for my gun to help it blend in. any other ways to help? (this paint is only 16$ so its cheap and sticks very well)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just get some cheap paint at Menards, Walmart, etc. In the winter i'll spray with a white primer, and leave it at that.

BBJ, 
Your right about a black gun on a full moon, they sick out a lot. I had a buddy using a black gun on a full moon several years ago and it was unbelievable how much it stuck out, even against a tree.

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

okay how about a green and yellow one (bison colors :lol: )


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Flat white krylon is what I used.

$2 a can a wal-mart, or something like that.

I just go plain white, no need to "camo" it.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

not camo i have an ar15 so id make the barrel, upper, lower green and the grip, a2 stock, and handguard yellow. would that effect how the coyote sees the gun? (i want to do make these colors becaues it would be an awesome paint job but if it would effect hunting then i wont)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wouldnt risk it, but thats just me.

They say coyotes see the yellow color spectrum the best, so a yellow gun would stick out quite a bit.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

wow i hate coyotes now lol guess i am going to get white and paint the whole thing white. also i am going to put a little bison head on the a2 stock when i am done. also if my scope is black is that a huge deal? and if i leave my gun the way it is this winter do you think it will affect me greatly?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> wow i hate coyotes now lol guess i am going to get white and paint the whole thing white. also i am going to put a little bison head on the a2 stock when i am done. also if my scope is black is that a huge deal? and if i leave my gun the way it is this winter do you think it will affect me greatly?


If you plan on using for "year round" stuff, i would vet-wrap it with the camo form stuff, or just plain white vet-wrap (i like vet-wrap as its super cheap). If its a coyote gun, 99% of your hunting will be on snow, or mostly snow, so id paint it.

I dont paint scopes, but I do tape them with white tape. (DONT use hockey tape-use tape designed for guns-they have this at sportsmans warehouse too).

Heres mine. Rifle, bipod, scope rings and base are all painted. Scope is taped.

Before










After


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i think i am going to leave it the way it is for now and figure something out later. get some vet wrap or form fit for it.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

vet wrap sounds good.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

does sportsmans wearhouse have form fit or vet wrap?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

nosib
I know FleetFarm and Stockmans Supply carries the vet wrap.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sportsmans will have camo form for 12 bucks a roll (reusable).

Any farm supply will have vet wrap in the animal care section for 1.50 a roll and not reusable.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i got that reusable stuff and seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

did it hold up in the field ok?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

mine holds up just fine!


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Here are a few of my guns and my sons the 1st one is a Savage 204 LH The second is a Sako 222 the 3rd is Howa 1500 .223 and the 4th is my DPMS AR-15
































Sweet 16 in Left hand


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

cute I like the savage and ar


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

mine has no probs snow or water seems to work great


----------



## YoteHunter777 (Dec 30, 2008)

The top one is a Tikka T3 Lite in 243 win with a Cabelas Alaskan Guide 4-14x50 scope
The bottom is a Bushmaster M4 with a cheap bushnell scope 3-9x32. I switch it out with a red dot.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nice i got a question does the gas block being blocked by the form fit effect the gun at all?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is just a wrap that goes over the gas block. It does not affect the function of the block.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Personally the black gun will not hurt you that much. The barrel maybe. I have not camoed my barrel and I do fine. Its all your own prefferences.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

k i camoed the barrel parts of the scope and the gas block. wasn't sure if it hurt the gun or not. thanks for the input


----------



## YoteHunter777 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nosib, I thought about what could happen if the gas block is covered after you said that, an I took it off of it. I think the block will heat up quickly and maybe melt the wrap to it. I also re wrapped the 243 so the scope is wrapped separately from the rifle. I shot less than a 1" group with this Tikka today, which is a personal best.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

congats with the 1" groupings. i did that the first time i went out with my dpms but anyways i thought that would be a bad idea with the gas block covered but if you shoot very seldom you should be fine, but if you shoot varmints in the summer you might want to take it off.


----------



## YoteHunter777 (Dec 30, 2008)

JuvyPimp, Out here in the desert a gun that is left black is almost has bad as having a black gun in the snow. I have set up 200 yards away from my brother wearing full camo, and He was able to pick me out by my black rifle and black shooting sticks. That is why I have put the camo on them this week.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

YoteHunter777 You are right but it is anywhere. Black normaly dose not exist in nature except in burnt areas. Yotes sometime will sit back and look at the noise and try to see if it is actually lunch. A big black rifle will give you away almost as fast as shine.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

unless your in a lot of trees and foliage with shade the black gives you away.


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

My setup.







Rem 788 .223


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

can you tell us a little about your set up? kind of a small pic to tell what it is.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe I am just lucky then, or maybe I try to find the best cover I can for a stand and the situation. Just going and ploping down out in the wide open will mess any stand up even if your in full camo on everything. But blame it on what you will, even sage and yucca make good cover. Fence lines bushes and such also. But maybe I am just lucky. I might have to try full camo on everything and see if I do better. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

People said:


> YoteHunter777 You are right but it is anywhere. Black normaly dose not exist in nature except in burnt areas. Yotes sometime will sit back and look at the noise and try to see if it is actually lunch. A big black rifle will give you away almost as fast as shine.


Not to mention its your rifle and arms that do the most moving on a stand. A big black "stick" that has to move 90 degrees to get the shot is going to get picked out alot faster than a white or camo "stick".


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Ruger Number 1 in 6PPC. Only a single shot so I gotta make the first one count. :sniper: I also carry a Winchester Model 94 Trapper with angle eject, 16in. barrle so it's for close in work, but I can throw lead in a hurry with it. Think I'm gonna mount a red dot on it.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

got the bipod in today so shes finally done! for now :lol: a lot of you guys have helped me out on questions ive had about the rig and all the accessories in the past. so thanks! Its a stevens 200 in .243, bushnell elite 3200 10x40 mil dot scope mounted on warne base and rings, harris ultralight bipod. i painted the stock first thing when i got it. i camo taped the barrel and scope also. looking foward to puttin it into the feild for the first time this weekend i hope!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Your pool table is outside!!?? :lol:


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

haha sweet wallpaper eh?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thatd be quite a view from the game room!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think Mayville's mayor has the same wallpaper and pool table.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

blowefosho said:


> got the bipod in today so shes finally done! for now :lol: a lot of you guys have helped me out on questions ive had about the rig and all the accessories in the past. so thanks! Its a stevens 200 in .243, bushnell elite 3200 10x40 mil dot scope mounted on warne base and rings, harris ultralight bipod. i painted the stock first thing when i got it. i camo taped the barrel and scope also. looking foward to puttin it into the feild for the first time this weekend i hope!


that looks like my great grandparents basement lol they have a pool table with that same type of wall paper


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

My newest rig sure makes one hell of a mess though!!! S&W 500 Mag.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

skiles76 why do you have to post stuff like that? Really!!!! I thought you would know it would make me very jealous. lol Seriously I want one of those hand guns.

I got to hold one once and here is how I felt.

When I held that gun in my hand, I felt a surge of power ... like God must feel when he's holding a gun. Homer Simpson

Chuck Norris once shot down a German fighter plane with his finger, by yelling, "Bang!"


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hahaha If you felt the power from that you should try dropping the hammer on one of those 500 grain monsters that lurk in its chamber...Oh you'll feel the power. If you weren't so far away i'd offer you a chance come on out and pull the trigger a few times.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I can only imagine how cool it would be. I used to have a 50BMG rifle kicked like a ***** cat but man it would blow arround anything not bolted down the the ground.

It was not the best rifle for yotes but it sure hit hard. :lol:


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool pic! What gun is that or what did you do to it?


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

It's a Tika T3 Lite in 22-250 Bushnell 3200 3-9 scope my son who is also my hunting pardner did the paint job. I thought he did a really nice job blends in well in the sage brush. I'll try and post a before pic


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

v


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I used that vet wrap for my camo as well. I think it is like $1.50 for it, it is self-clinging and reusable. I think sportsmans sells the same thing, cept with like black lines for "camo" for about $15... save your money for gas, as it's the same thing! I did try the tape thing (barrel) but wasn't too happy with it. I'll be taking every thing off and re-doing it, i just slopped this one together before a hunt, but as you can tell it worked for the 20 foot shot on a yote!!

oh, it's a .243 winchester model 70 shooting nosler 55 grains I beleive right now

scope is some off brand $80 4.5-16 zoom scope that has been beat up pretty good, but keeps on target


----------

